

How to create CSS layouts without using Float - danw
http://tjkdesign.com/articles/float-less_css_layouts.asp

======
jws
I thought I'd have a go at this. The "no tables" crowd always seems to sound
morally superior so I recoded a site using these techniques.

It's a lie. 90% of the secret is that he makes a DIV to be a TABLE and one to
be a TR and some to be TDs using the display:table, display:table-row,
display:table-cell. If you want a tabular layout, use a TABLE.

------
sosuke
Floats may be a pain the ass sometimes but percent and em widths make my tummy
hurt. Not to mention all the display: table stuff in there and so many browser
specific hacks.

and LOL "float:left;" in the CSS code, sure its not on layout but it could
have been left out on principal

very cool to make a layout that looks good without floats, far more effort
that I would have put in

~~~
danw
The float:left is only for IE Mac if I remmember correctly.

It's quite interesting how much can be done with CSS, even if it is turning
lists into tables

------
viergroupie
An article on CSS layout with overflowing text and a search box several ems
too long?

(firefox 2.0.0.6 / linux)

